# having a baby a dubai



## Emma08 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi everyone;

I was wondering if any of you could give me information about having a baby in dubai? i am down to two choices for delivery, either american hospital or welcare hospital? has anyone had a baby in either hospital? what do you recommend, and also in terms of obstreticans in those two hospitals? 
I also had questions regarding the birth certificate? i and my husband have different nationalities, so do they write the nationalities of both parents on the birth certificate of our child? has anyone experienced the same situation before? 
thanks


----------



## kmarcel (Apr 19, 2008)

I cannot speak from personal experience, but I have had a number of friends who have delivered in Dubai, and it appears that Welcare (by far) has the best reputation for delivery. I've been told that The American Hospital is very much over-rated, and that there is a male doctor at the American Hospital (cannot remember the name) that I was told to stay away from. On 2 separate occasions from 2 different women, I was told that this Dr. wanted to break their water in order for them to deliver on his time schedule.


----------

